# Walk-in tub costs



## AnneM79 (Aug 23, 2019)

I would love to replace my old bathtub with a walk-in tub plus shower. Has anybody done this? How much does it run? The fact that the ads offer $2k off without listing the actual price suggests they must be over $10k. Am I right?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2019)

AnneM79 said:


> I would love to replace my old bathtub with a walk-in tub plus shower. Has anybody done this? How much does it run? The fact that the ads offer $2k off without listing the actual price suggests they must be over $10k. Am I right?


Anne, they are expensive, but I never priced one. I wouldn't want to have to sit there while it fills and have to sit there until it drains. 

I'd rather an entire wet room with benches, bars, etc that you can walk into.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 23, 2019)

AnneM79 said:


> I would love to replace my old bathtub with a walk-in tub plus shower. Has anybody done this? How much does it run? The fact that the ads offer $2k off without listing the actual price suggests they must be over $10k. Am I right?



Walk in tubs range from 3K to 6K in price....then, the installation can be equal, or more of that price.  $10K would almost be a "starting point".   One of my Son-in-Laws parents had a nice one installed a couple of years ago....about $14,000.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Anne, they are expensive, but I never priced one. I wouldn't want to have to sit there while it fills and have to sit there until it drains.
> 
> I'd rather an entire wet room with benches, bars, etc that you can walk into.


I agree I would much rather replace the tub with one of these one piece shower units.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 23, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Walk in tubs range from 3K to 6K in price....then, the installation can be equal, or more of that price.  $10K would almost be a "starting point".   One of my Son-in-Laws parents had a nice one installed a couple of years ago....about $14,000.


Seconding that.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree I would much rather replace the tub with one of these one piece shower units.


Yes. And you can even save a bit on that by not getting the built in chair. You can purchase a lightweight 'shower chair' or even use one of those aluminum web chairs that people use for outdoors. I have seen that done in nursing homes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 23, 2019)

Interesting timing.  I just hired a contractor to convert my tub/shower to a shower only.  It involves removing the heavy cast-iron tub.  Plumbing & drains have to be moved.  That way, there will be only a 2-3 inch step in.  Much safer than stepping over a high bathtub - especially for me, since I've never had good balance & it ain't improving with age.  I'm also having tile replaced, both in the shower and the bathroom floor with "Slip Resistant Tile"  & painting the bathroom.  The job costs $14,000.00.
BTW, if you're considering one of those "One-Day Bath" places or that company that puts a shell of a tub/shower over your existing setup, don't.  Most of those jobs are tied up in lawsuits.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2019)

An elderly neighbor had one of those installed several years ago.  Before putting her house on the market the realtor insisted that she tear it out and replace it with an inexpensive shower enclosure.  He said these tubs are sale-killers.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2019)

We bought a walk in tub over a yr ago and I love it. We paid a little over $2,000.00. We had to pay a plumber to install it. It has vibrating jets on it and also a hand held shower gadget. I absolutely love it.This is similar to the one we have and It's great.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> We bought a walk in tub over a yr ago and I love it. We paid a little over $2,000.00. We had to pay a plumber to install it. It has vibrating jets on it and also a hand held shower gadget. I absolutely love it.This is similar to the one we have and It's great.
> View attachment 75165


How did you manage to get such a deal?!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 25, 2019)

Would love to have one!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> We bought a walk in tub over a yr ago and I love it. We paid a little over $2,000.00. We had to pay a plumber to install it. It has vibrating jets on it and also a hand held shower gadget. I absolutely love it.This is similar to the one we have and It's great.
> View attachment 75165




Glad you have one and are happy with it, Sassy!  I haven't been a bath lover since I enjoyed my first "stall shower" shower at age 11.  My family moved and the bathroom nearest my bedroom had one.  One of the things I dislike about hotels/motels is tub showers.  When we bought our RV we refused to look at anything with a tub.  We're walk-in showers folks.  

That's why they make 31 flavors - we each have our preferences.  Happy you got such a great deal on your walk in tub and that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Glad you have one and are happy with it, Sassy!  I haven't been a bath lover since I enjoyed my first "stall shower" shower at age 11.  My family moved and the bathroom nearest my bedroom had one.  One of the things I dislike about hotels/motels is tub showers.  When we bought our RV we refused to look at anything with a tub.  We're walk-in showers folks.
> 
> That's why they make 31 flavors - we each have our preferences.  Happy you got such a great deal on your walk in tub and that you're enjoying it!



Honestly I was surprised that my Husband liked it because he has always been a shower man. This tub makes it able for him to still take a shower in it. I love sitting and the feeling of the jets.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How did you manage to get such a deal?!



At the time we bought it we saw it in Home Depot. It was a good deal and worth every penny.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

No way I could swing that much money. Getting in the tub and out is scary only alternative is to stink, come to think of it, stink ain't that bad who is going to smell me


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree I would much rather replace the tub with one of these one piece shower units.


That's what I want to get for our hall bath. My parents have one similar in their bathroom but it's elevated and they have to go up 2 steps to get into it. Any idea on a general price for one like this?


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 31, 2019)

On a different note, I kept and cut the side off my existing cast iron tub. Would have removed it completely but an additional repour on top of the original  concrete floor made its removal a nightmare I chose to avoid. I used an electric angle grinder and $10 diamond wheel to cut a section 30 inches wide by 8 inches deep. Finished it by cutting and gluing 3 custom cut pieces of 1/4” PVC board bought at Home Depot for $16. Shower curtain magnets must be accurately located to prevent leak of shower spray. I may install a PVC swinging door barrier across the newly cut entrance.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 31, 2019)

The next best thing to a hot tub. 

I always heard that you want to get one that drains quickly. No sense catching your death of cold waiting for it to drain.


----------

